# Buried supply container



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

What would be a good material to use for an underground storage container and how would you seal it, this would be for a variety of stores, food, ammunition, firearms, clothing, etc. Would you suggest separate compartments for each? Looking for ideas. Enough supplies for 2 people for about 3 months.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

In colonial days they put apples in barrels and sunk them in the river. The cold water preserve them so they could haul them out of the river later and eat them out of season. Might be something to consider.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

food always get stored separate from other items - always ....

WI - ground pressure moisture - positive sealed container like a military surplus threaded/gasket combo or DIY container from PVC pipe & fittings ....

give thought to how you'll retrieve in the winter ....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

You could put it in a in a casket and have a grave plot ,, who would think it was supplies ? not food ,, ammo , guns ,, tools ,, ect.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> You could put it in a in a casket and have a grave plot ,, who would think it was supplies ? not food ,, ammo , guns ,, tools ,, ect.


Not a bad idea. We have a cemetery with vacancies. I could put "Slippy" on the marker. Then Slippy II, III, IV etc.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> You could put it in a in a casket and have a grave plot ,, who would think it was supplies ? not food ,, ammo , guns ,, tools ,, ect.


That's a good idea, I would probably bury it in a wooded area, a place where we go on our winter backpacking trip every year the first weekend in February, we have been doing this for 35 years now, as far as the ground freezing, we've never had a problem getting through the frost, we do this so we can store our food and water below the frost line. The casket idea is something to research.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

In east Texas, and I'm sure all over the south, there's forgotten or unkept cemeteries scattered through out the woods. Some folks have private cemeteries on their family properties also. So anyone from the south would most likely pass up your stash if you were to bury it in that fashion. You don't even have to use a conventional marker. Poor folks used big rocks. Walk through an old cemetery some time and you might see some.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> You could put it in a in a casket and have a grave plot ,, who would think it was supplies ? not food ,, ammo , guns ,, tools ,, ect.


have fun explaining getting caught digging that cache up......


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> have fun explaining getting caught digging that cache up......


If the SHTF , getting caught doing that would the least of my worries


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

The best part of the coffin is, if someone DID find your stash, they could just whack you and bury in the coffin!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Large PVC pipe. After years of being buried plan on having to cut it open so save the cash of a large threaded cap and bury a hacksaw next to it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

No doubt. I had to dig up a 6" PVC pipe that the cap wouldn't come off after a couple years so I could switch tile fields.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Large PVC pipe. After years of being buried plan on having to cut it open so save the cash of a large threaded cap and bury a hacksaw next to it.


for long term/bury & forget cache - you use glue in "test caps" instead of threaded caps .... you break the centers outs for eazy access ....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Plastic or steel galvanized culvert. Seal the ends and bury. They last for years under your local road, no reason they won't work. Heck you could get one big enough to live in if needed.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Sealing the ends would be the tricky part.


----------



## homegrownrose (Mar 24, 2016)

probably the easiest in-ground storage would be to bury a non-working refrigerator like a miniature cellar. They should be relatively cheap and easy to find, especially if it's not working. Dig the hole deep enough to set the fridge down in lengthwise (laying down) with the doors up. Then you can camouflage the tops of the doors with leaves/sticks/etc to keep it relatively hidden. This works best on your own property, and should keep food stores for a long time between the dark and cool.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

homegrownrose said:


> probably the easiest in-ground storage would be to bury a non-working refrigerator like a miniature cellar. They should be relatively cheap and easy to find, especially if it's not working. Dig the hole deep enough to set the fridge down in lengthwise (laying down) with the doors up. Then you can camouflage the tops of the doors with leaves/sticks/etc to keep it relatively hidden. This works best on your own property, and should keep food stores for a long time between the dark and cool.


if you're going to have burial container tops sticking above ground - 30/55 gallon plastic drums are much better - better sealed and overall more practical


----------

